# What to do when she barks while being alone??



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Just got our new Chocolate Lab puppy. We picked her up last Sunday, one day shy of seven weeks old. She is retreving all short five foot throws. Yesterday we made it seven short retreives in a row. I was impressed! One slight issue that may perhaps just need some time. It has to do with the barking while being alone. It does not matter where she is at (kennel or open room) She simply does not want to be alone. Any suggestions?? Thanks!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

It's a puppy, they do that at this age.

Just spend a lot of time with the pup, give it lots of chances to go out and potty and make it that you're the Alpha in the new pack at home. One thing that might work well, if she plays with a certain toy, only use that toy for crate time. Also, possibly using a hand towel and put it under your shirt for a while before putting the pup to sleep so it smells the Alpha.

Good luck with the pup, keep the retrieves to a minimum, make sure when you're done they're wanting more. A great DVD and definitely well worth the price is one called Sound Beginnings by Jackie Mertens. This will bring you with the pup for the most crucial time in their lives.
http://www.ybsmedia.com/jackiemertens.htm

Edited because I can't read today.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Chaws said:


> It's a puppy, they do that at this age, and btw, go yell at the person you got her from for sending her home too early. 49 days from whelping is the ideal time but many people wait until 8 weeks.


You are going to tell this guy go yell to the breeder for sending the pup home on the 48th day??? Come on now...If the pups are ready to go, one day will not make a difference. With the small explanation of the barking issue you can not make that explanation of why the dog is barking. Enjoy your pup! They do tend to bark once in a while...


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

My bad, guess I read it wrong and thought for some reason seeing it as the dog came home a week early of 7 weeks. No morning coffee yet.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I read once that if the dog is barking and its in a kennel or wherever it might be that you should not let them out while they are barking. They said you should wait until they stop then take them out. I guess when they were barking I would tell them no and maybe a slight tap with a rolled up newspaper or anything other than my hand. I think that it worked because when I leave her in my parents kennel she barks alot but she got away with it there. I am not sure what age I started doing this but I am sure it wasnt the first week I got her. puppy stage sucks but in a way it so much fun


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> They said you should wait until they stop then take them out.


I would agree with this. Also where is the kennel at while you guys are sleeping. Try putting the kennel in your room at nights. If she keeps crying then stop her while she is at it ( You will lose some sleep but it's all worth it in the end)! A stern "NO" will tell her she is not allowed to cry. If the crying contiues, I would put a blanket over the kennel , and continue the "NO" till the crying stopped. Once you notice she has stopped crying remove the blanket. The key is to be louder than her when you say no and it has to be IMMEDIATLY done at her first cry. I had the same problem the first month I had my Britt. He soon learned that he has nothing to fear and knew I was coming back while he is in his kennel. While you are at home don't be afraid to kennel her while you are just hanging out. If she starts to cry, repremand her and DON"T LET HER OUT till she is quiet! When you do let her out and has been good, give plenty of prasie. If you let her out while crying she is getting her way! Give her time! She will get over it!


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

If the stern "no" doesn't work try growling at her, it was the only way I could get my lab to stop barking/whining at night in her kennel.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

jkolson said:


> If the stern "no" doesn't work try growling at her, it was the only way I could get my lab to stop barking/whining at night in her kennel.


I will add a good bite ob the nose for extreme cases. An old time trainer once told me you must treat them like dogs in the beginning and not baby them to much. He use to give them a nip on the nose for a few different things. They do not know words the first few months, so you need to speak thier language. It works for me!


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Well Guys, it's now been one week since we brought Sage home and your advice concerning the kennel barking definitely helped. We have her sleeping next to the bed. We put the kennel in the room during the day and left the door open so she can go in and make it a happy place. That helped. 
Tomorrow is day 56 (8 weeks) in the life of Sage. I made seven short retrieves in a row and stopped. "Good girl!" We are teaching her to sit and stay before meal time. That works as well. No sit,..... no food. We are keeping it simple for now and enjoying to moment we are in. 
Thanks again for the responses. 
Sam


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~SJB~

What part of CO are you from? I have family that lives in Summit County (Silverthorne) and lived out there for about 4 years!


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey Maverick,
I lived in Summit County for ten years. Worked (and played) for / at Keystone & Copper Mountain. Now I live close to Golden.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

NO WAY!!!

I was a ski instructor for Keystone from 1998-2001 at the Mountain House!

Taylor Ells is my name and Chris Steinke is my cousin!

What's your name if you don't mind me asking? What did you do for the mountain?


----------



## tipup (Feb 9, 2008)

My 16 wk old lab liked to yip in her kennel when we were outside. Most of the time she is out with us, but at times she needs to stay in the kennel. A stearn quiet and the squirt of a spray bottle to the head does the trick. Labs love water, but not on their heads.


----------

